# how far to keep a buck from the house



## oxdrover14 (Apr 27, 2011)

i have 4 boer does and might keep 2 of the doeling they just had and was thinking of getting a buck we have been bringing them to a friends house for breeding but that is getting old. how far should i keep him away from the house or should i say how far away to have no stink in the yard  lol my i have plenty of property but i dont want to keep him to far and not to close to the house how far away do you reccomend kepping him away so our yard dont stink?


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 27, 2011)

Huh, judging by the Toggenburg buck I used to be all-too-well acquainted with, you'd want him at least a quarter mile away when the wind is from his direction 

Pat


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2011)

It depends on wind direction. If you would be downwind from him, then it wouldn't matter what the distance is. Our boys are probably about 50 ft or so from our house but there is a barn between us and our house faces west so the wind goes away from the house.


----------



## ksj0225 (Apr 27, 2011)

It also depends on the buck.  Some stink worse than others.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2011)

Mine stink horrible. I have 3 bucks in a fenced in area, just on the other side of our barn, but right in our back yard, we have 6 acres, but the buck pen is closest to our yard/house. Probably from the corner of our house to the corner of the buck pen 40 or 50 feet, I notice the buck smell every now and then in the yard, depends on the wind.  But I can smell the neighbor's turkey houses a lot more and they are 1/2 mile away.  

I guess it is just part of farming for us.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 27, 2011)

I had three Nigerian Dwarf bucks in a pen about 20ft behind our house. I found that so long as I changed out the shavings in their pen every couple weeks or so, there was only smell within a few feet of their pen. But if I didn't clean out their pen regularly....WHEW! You could smell it half a mile away.


----------



## phoenixmama (Apr 27, 2011)

Around here, it's commonplace for suburban goat owners to give their bucks baths every so often during rut to keep the smell under control, and to keep them from getting urine scald.  My friend's mature bucks aren't smelly at all...you can only get a whiff of the buck smell when you are right next to them.


----------

